# So what do YOU have planned for Easter Dinner?



## plume-o-smoke (Mar 31, 2015)

Just curious what you all have planned for Sunday. And looking for ideas.


----------



## frosty (Mar 31, 2015)

Volunteering at a local animal rescue site, training dogs to get a furever home.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 31, 2015)

Twice Smoked Ham with Curry Spiced Pineapple Sauce 

Wicked Baked Beans

Broccoli Salad

Potato Salad

Pea Salad

Hawaiian Rolls

Deviled Eggs

Rice Krispie Eggs

Eclair Torte

Bunny Cake

No Bake Strawberry Shortcake

6 kids with spouses and 22 grandchildren, not all coming but we'll be busy!


----------



## ristau5741 (Mar 31, 2015)

Twice Smoked Ham here too.  haven't figured out the rest of the menu. maybe I'll borrow some of frog's ideas.


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 31, 2015)

ristau5741 said:


> Twice Smoked Ham here too.  haven't figured out the rest of the menu. maybe I'll borrow some of frog's ideas.


Borrow away!   If you need info on anything, let me know ........ most of it is pretty basic.  We used to try a lot of fancy stuff, found with the the family everyone was just as happy with good old standards.  Except the Wicked Baked Beans, got the recipe from Dutch here on the forum a year or so ago, can't have the kids over without making Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.  Seems like there are never any leftovers for the beans, no matter how big a pot we make.


----------



## tropics (Mar 31, 2015)

Baked smoked Ham

Sweet Potatoes 

Manicotti with home made Ricotta 

Okoy ( mung bean sprouts home grown) will do a separate thread for this

Cannolis for desert, You guessed  home made filling


----------



## kesmc27 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a butt in the pail now.....
Smoke it on Friday and smoke it again on Sunday morning.


----------



## joe black (Mar 31, 2015)

If I have any ham or other goodies, it will be take-out.  With a hip replacement and a 70th birthday in the same week, I'll be lucky to make it to the dining room.  Please send many pics so I can drool a lot.   Joe


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 31, 2015)

Hopefully , RIBS. . .













IMG_0470.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was just thinking about what I'm cooking. Still undecided.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2015)

Eating.     ALOT.  

Going to my mothers for a oven ham with all the other fixens.    It will be a full table.


----------



## thegambler19 (Apr 1, 2015)

Still undecided, probably pot roast and my wife's pineapple upside down cake. The children are planning to cook something too, so if they want something for Easter, we'll try to make it.
Cooking is like gambling, you never know what you'll get.


----------



## trabba (Apr 1, 2015)

We are having ham at my wife's insistence and the only ham I have ever found to actually like is from Honey Baked Ham Co so will be picking that up on Friday. The rest of the menu is hash brown casserole, green bean casserole, Hawaiian Sweet Rolls, and a pie from a local shop for dessert (undecided on flavor yet).


----------



## mcgyverism (Apr 1, 2015)

What is "Rice krispie eggs? (Post on top)  I like rice crispies, but eggs?

I'm going to do 2 Boston butts.  One with a pineapple marinade, the other will be BBQ.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 1, 2015)

mcgyverism said:


> What is "Rice krispie eggs? (Post on top)  I like rice crispies, but eggs?
> 
> I'm going to do 2 Boston butts.  One with a pineapple marinade, the other will be BBQ.


Rice Krispies treats formed in a plastic egg with a chocolate center then add sprinkles for color ...... or make them with a colored cereal like fruity pebbles.


----------



## busy (Apr 1, 2015)

How do you make your wicked baked beans??  sounds interesting.


----------



## wizit247 (Apr 1, 2015)

busy said:


> How do you make your wicked baked beans??  sounds interesting.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## mcgyverism (Apr 1, 2015)

So you could add a Hershey's Kiss in the center.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 1, 2015)

wizit247 said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


Exactly!  Wonderful Baked Beans!


----------



## mcgyverism (Apr 1, 2015)

I've made a variation of the Wicked Beans.  Almost same recipe, but also add the larger Butter beans.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 1, 2015)

I have not figured it out yet. Heading over to the family's place for Easter and I always bring smoked deviled eggs for sure but might need to have something else too this year.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 1, 2015)

Haven't decided yet - hoping for some ideas here... will just be Big Al and me.


----------



## sota d (Apr 1, 2015)

Smoking a 12# turkey for the main course. Definitely green bean casserole. Haven't decided on the rest of the menu. Will post Qview! See ya, David.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Apr 1, 2015)

Same here. Good ole ham,  veggies, salad, and fresh bread. Then a big glass of bourbon after the family leaves!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 1, 2015)

Doing a boneless Pork Loin and Leg of Lamb.


----------



## kssmokingdad (Apr 1, 2015)

We are doing a whole chicken, and a 10lb pork butt (pulled).  I am starting it all tomorrow to take with us this weekend and we will have ribs for supper.  The pork butt is going to take a long time, so hopefully I can start early...


----------



## sota d (Apr 1, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> If I have any ham or other goodies, it will be take-out. With a hip replacement and a 70th birthday in the same week, I'll be lucky to make it to the dining room. Please send many pics so I can drool a lot. Joe


Joe, best wishes on your recovery. I had one replaced 5 years ago, tough going at first but it gets better. A  couple months in I was doing good. One year post-op I was able to run for the first time in 20 years, it felt great! Good luck to you, David.


----------



## moikel (Apr 1, 2015)

We have headed north for Easter. Now in Cairns just back from markets now.All the tropical & Asian things you could think of. Huge bunches of Asian greens,herbs, couple of varieties of late season mango that I have never heard of,mangosteens,rambutans the list goes on.
So Friday at my mates house we are doing a couple of big gold band snapper,some prawns all on the char grill. I will do a som tam,green papayas salad with the full Thai dressing that I have posted here before.I will do a version of a sambal water spinach,it's kam something in Thai,chilli,dried little fish,crispy red shallots. He has a lot of stuff in his garden,kaffir lime,chilli,bananas,galangal,
Great Barrier Reef on Saturday , 7 hour flight to Tokyo on Sunday. Then we are completely winging it for ten days. Probably as much raw fish as your average seal colony eats per day, char grilled chicken hearts on skewers,beef tongue I really don't know.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 2, 2015)

I bought a ham to double smoke. Its really hard to beat a double smoked ham with the trimmings. Found out tonight seems family is comming in. I may look for some crawfish. Boiled crawfish is the big Easter item here. Seems we are going to have a good year this year also so.........

Now I am thinking about making crawfish pies. Its kind of like a Easter boil, but its kinda of unique. Its my personal recipe and its pretty dang tastee if I can get the crusts right. Sounds stupid but a good pie crust makes or breaks a good pie. I have not made a pie in awhile so I could be rusty at best.

But right now I am thinking Crawfish pie with a double smoked ham back up........

A good crawfish pie, a crisp green salad with everything in it, and an ice cold long neck. Maybe bread pudding or a carrot cake. Not like it needs desert, I would rather just have a second slice of crawfish pie...LOL


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 2, 2015)

I plan on going into work and busting my butt making Easter special for everyone one else!


----------



## moikel (Apr 2, 2015)

Love the idea of crawfish pie.Pastry not my skill set,my late mother was then Queen of it. Nothing stupid about Pie crust .


----------



## joe black (Apr 2, 2015)

sota d


Sota D said:


> Joe, best wishes on your recovery. I had one replaced 5 years ago, tough going at first but it gets better. A  couple months in I was doing good. One year post-op I was able to run for the first time in 20 years, it felt great! Good luck to you, David.



Thanks David,  everything is going great.  My first one was in 2011 and I'm doing much better this time.  I may need to get the old one re done because of "heavy metal" leaching from the titanium.  Oh well!  Just another day.


----------



## kssmokingdad (Apr 2, 2015)

IMG_0082.JPG



__ kssmokingdad
__ Apr 2, 2015





QView!  Barely all fits.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 2, 2015)

KSsmokingdad said:


> IMG_0082.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got all your basic food groups except the hops catagory


----------



## kssmokingdad (Apr 2, 2015)

IMG_0085.JPG



__ kssmokingdad
__ Apr 2, 2015





added ABTs per request from the wife.  Used cream cheese, parmesan, old bay and creole seasoning topped with bacon.  Drinking a beer and smoking meat.  Can't get much better.


----------



## kssmokingdad (Apr 2, 2015)

IMG_0105.JPG



__ kssmokingdad
__ Apr 2, 2015





Got the beer covered...


----------



## elginplowboy (Apr 2, 2015)

10lbs of Kielbasa
10lbs of Bratwurst
10lbs of Chorizo

Testing out new smokehouse. Wish me luck.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like I will be doing a chicken, green beans, and mashed potatoes. Not exciting, but it will be good!


----------



## trabba (Apr 3, 2015)

KSsmokingdad said:


> IMG_0105.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite! I'll be having a few of those when I'm smoking the baby backs for Easter Eve! Not to hi-jack the thread, but have you tried their Helles Yeah yet? Pretty tasty, IMO.


----------



## scottyp1292 (Apr 3, 2015)

All these ideas got me hungry!

I'll be smoking a boneless leg of lamb.  Already in the marinades (red wine / rosemary and scotch brown sugar)













Lamb Rosemary 1.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 3, 2015


















Lamb Scotch 1.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Apr 3, 2015






Happy Smokin',

Scotty


----------



## kssmokingdad (Apr 3, 2015)

Trabba said:


> My favorite! I'll be having a few of those when I'm smoking the baby backs for Easter Eve! Not to hi-jack the thread, but have you tried their Helles Yeah yet? Pretty tasty, IMO.


I have not had that one.  My favorite of theirs is sunset wheat.  I love the orange shandy and summer shandy beers though.


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 5, 2015)

Got the prime rib in! 
















20150405_123725.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ Apr 5, 2015


----------



## vidfree (Apr 5, 2015)

On Saturday I smoked 5 Tri Tip's and a bunch of country pork ribs....mmm they look great! but i have a question, whats the best way to reheat them for Easter Dinner the next day!! I don't want to over cook or dry out the meat! Vidfree


----------



## thesmokist (Apr 5, 2015)

Smoking a 15 lb turkey with cherry that I injected with creole butter and potatoes and green bean casserole. Turkey is about to go in the oven to crisp the skin


----------



## jerry4dyce (Apr 5, 2015)

Got two chickens smoking over apple (split them as I saw recommended on this forum, really does help!) and some sausage that I just added. Didn't get to make the Wicked Beans I've read so much about but planning to do that later this week. They do sound good.


----------



## mcgyverism (Apr 6, 2015)

I did 2 Boneless Boston butts, and Corn on the cob that was soaked in water.

Used both Cherry and Hickory wood.

My daughter couldn't get her hand out of the pulled pork with BBQ sauce.  That's her hand in the photo.

That corn was SOOO Good!!  so was the beer.













IMAG0857.jpg



__ mcgyverism
__ Apr 6, 2015


----------

